# انجاز مولد كهربائي يعمل على الماء



## d.salah30 (23 يناير 2010)

PureEnergySystems.com > News > December 22, 2009 *Running electric generators on nothing but water*









المخطط الكامل للدائرة الكهربائية

و ادوات الحقن والصمامات
http://www.free-energy-info.co.uk/Chapter10.pdf

​


----------



## sakher2 (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور على المقالة والمخططات


----------



## 3dil (3 فبراير 2010)

chokerane 3ala al kitab


----------



## abokamelscs (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد معشوق (28 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايهابووو (26 يوليو 2011)

ممكن لم افهم جيدا هل هذا المولد يعمل بالهدروجين المستخرج من تحليل الماء ؟


----------



## ضياء العراق (3 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكور اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع اخي ايهابووو هذا المولد مثل اي مولد عادي يعمل على الوقود ولكن يمكن تشغيله ايضا على الغاز دون اي اضافات وبهذه الحالة غاز الهيدروجين هو الغاز المطلوب


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------

